# [SOLVED] wicd & DBus.Error

## Xywa

Hi,

I cannot run wicd on one my fresh Gentoo instalations. Looks like some problem with dbus.

```
$ wicd-client 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py", line 62, in <module>

    from wicd import dbusmanager

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 102, in <module>

    DBUS_MANAGER = DBusManager()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 63, in __init__

    self._bus = dbus.SystemBus()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 194, in __new__

    private=private)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 100, in __new__

    bus = BusConnection.__new__(subclass, bus_type, mainloop=mainloop)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 122, in __new__

    bus = cls._new_for_bus(address_or_type, mainloop=mainloop)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

```

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE771 802.11bgn Wireless Mini PCIe Card [AR9281]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at febf0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k

```

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              10503151  36 

ath9k                  85035  0 

ath9k_common           19586  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              408985  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    18843  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw

```

Last edited by Xywa on Mon Oct 05, 2015 9:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

[SOLVED] by:

```
/etc/init.d/dbus start
```

----------

